# Acr



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

ACR expires next month so got to deal with Immigration. I've emailed them and tried to call no luck. Anyone know what paperwork is required. 
Since I have an ACR already do I need to still bring our marriage certificate. Passport. ANy help would be appreciated


----------

